# Offiuzielle hochauflösende Bilder von Canyon Bikes zum ausdrucken?



## bernd100 (12. Februar 2011)

Hi,

gibts da etwas professionelles von der Grand Canyon Serie? Eventuell im PDF Format. Würde es mir gerne auf A3 ausdrucken. Kann auf der Canyon Homepage nichts finden.

Thx


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2011)

Schau doch mal hier:
http://www.canyon.com/service/downloads_wallpaper.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (12. Februar 2011)

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/grand-canyon-al-9-sl/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg


spiele etwas mit der URL und du bekommst fotos für jedes modell...


----------



## waldes (23. Juli 2011)

weißt du auch wie man an die Bilder vom schwarzen Canyon Torque Rockzone 6.0 kommt?
Wenn ich mit der URL spiele komme ich immer wieder an den Anfang der HP


----------



## BonanzaRadAb (23. Juli 2011)

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-6/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## waldes (23. Juli 2011)

danke


----------



## Schulle (24. Juli 2011)

Ich kriege es einfach nicht gebacken. Ich suche ein Hinter-
grundbild vom GC 9 im Conker Brown. Kann mir da bitte jemand
helfen (soll mein neues Baby für 2012 werden).


----------



## Deleted 169926 (24. Juli 2011)

ich bekomme das mit dem URL rumspielen auch net gebacken. 

Nerv XC 7.0.....


----------



## Battler (24. Juli 2011)

Ganz easy:

Beim schwarzen Torque 6.0 siehts ja so aus:


```
https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/[COLOR=Blue]torque-6[/COLOR]/[COLOR=Red]s-b-a-black[/COLOR]/wallpaper.jpg
```
Dabei muss man immer nur die hier farbig markierten Textstellen verändern, einzelne Wörter werden durch "-" getrennt. Hier blau markiert ist die Textstelle, welche das Modell angibt (nerve-xc-7; grand-canyon-al-9). Nach dem Slash folgt die jeweilige Farbe, wobei auch nur diese (brown, black, red, ...) ausgeschrieben wird, Zusätze wie "Mamba" oder "Monza" werden mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben abgekürzt (z.B. c-brown-m für Conker Brown Metallic).

@RaveDave: https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-xc-7/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg
@Schulle: https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/grand-canyon-al-9/c-brown-m/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## ToMo74 (24. Juli 2011)

scheint leider nur für die 11er Modelle zu funktionieren..aus 2010 ist nichts mehr auf dem Server 

oder hat jemand noch ein 2010 Nerve XC 8 in monza red in hoher auflösung gesaved?


----------



## Schulle (25. Juli 2011)

@Battler
1000 Dank!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (28. September 2011)

Hat einer den Link für den Torque Rahmen gefunden? Habe schon ne Weile rumprobiert, aber noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## BonanzaRadAb (28. September 2011)

wubu schrieb:


> Hat einer den Link für den Torque Rahmen gefunden? Habe schon ne Weile rumprobiert, aber noch nicht geschafft.



torque-frame

```
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/f-torque/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg
```
torque-frx-frame

```
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/f-torque-frx/r-silver/wallpaper.jpg
```
Vielen Bitt'.


----------



## wubu (28. September 2011)

Ich habe natürlich mit Frame und Frameset u.ä. rumprobiert. Danke.


----------



## stormriderdp (2. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand mit einem Torque dropzone in s-b-a-black helfen? Wäre ja laut Canion Torque 8, funzt aber nicht!!! Habe schon alles probiert!
Vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 169926 (2. Oktober 2011)

dann guck erstmal wie der Firmenname richtig geschrieben wird


----------



## _PETE_ (3. Oktober 2011)

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-8-dropzone/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Santa2412claus (3. Oktober 2011)

Hat einer eine hochauflösende Aufnahme von dem Nerve AM 2011 Rahmen?


----------



## _PETE_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Nerve AM - Frameset: 

http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/f-nerve-am/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Oktober 2011)

Hey, hat zufällig schon jemand den Dreh für die 2012er Modelle raus? Mir ginge es da hauptsächlich um die Torque + FRX Modelle.

_https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-7-trailflow/*stealth*/wallpaper.jpg_

funktioniert nicht, genau so wenig mit black, stealth-black, s-black. Für light white-black habe ich auch schon zig Kombis durch...


----------



## _PETE_ (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Grundlegende Struktur für 2012 lautet:



```
http://www.canyon.com/flash/bike/images/bikes/[MODELL]/[FARBE]/wallpaper.jpg
```

Einige Farben haben allerdings dieses Jahr eine zusätzliche ID bekommen. Durch die Farbkombinationen sind die Farb-Codes grundlegend etwas komplexer und
somit schwerer zu "erraten".


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Oktober 2011)




----------



## wolfi_b (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin scheinbar unfähig...
Hat jemand den Link vom 2012er Nerve AM 9.0 in Stealth?


----------



## _PETE_ (13. Oktober 2011)

http://www.canyon.com/flash/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-9/stealth-00/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## wolfi_b (13. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## zwergy (13. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 
kann mir einer den Link für das Nerve AM 7.0 in mamba-green schicken.
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santa2412claus (13. Oktober 2011)

AM 9.0x stealth

http://www.canyon.com/flash/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-9-x/stealth-00/wallpaper.jpg

Leider bekomme ich die anderen nicht hin.

Evtl. kann ja jeder mal einen Link posten, egal von welchem Modell oder Farbe.

@Canyon Team,

bietet doch wie früher die Bilder zum Download an. Das wäre doch toll!


----------



## Stromberg (13. Oktober 2011)

Und das Torque FRX 9? Hab schon alles moegliche mit der Farbe probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## _PETE_ (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie ich schon schrieb wird eine Farbe nicht reichen. Die Farben sind dieses Jahr nicht ganz so intuitiv zu "erraten" wie 2011. Dazu kommen die IDs bei einigen  Farben.

Zudem bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher ob es Canyon evtl. sauer aufstößt, wenn man hier einfach so alle Links postet.


----------



## fanatikz (14. Oktober 2011)

Habs auch mal versucht, klappt irggenwie nicht bei mir, könnte jemand mit mehr geduld für mich das Torque Alpinist in stealth rausziehen?

habs...
http://www.canyon.com/flash/bike/images/bikes/torque-8-alpinist/stealth-00/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## patinho (14. Oktober 2011)

Hat einer schon die GC-AL-Serie "geknackt" ?


----------



## _PETE_ (14. Oktober 2011)

Welches suchst Du?


----------



## Santa2412claus (14. Oktober 2011)

Die Bilder soll es demnächst als Wallpaper wieder geben!

Thx Canyon!


----------



## _PETE_ (14. Oktober 2011)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Die Bilder soll es demnächst als Wallpaper wieder geben!
> 
> Thx Canyon!



So wie schon seit 3 Jahren Sticker in Planung sind? 

Damit wir mehr Zeit zum biken haben, hier die MTBs: 
Viel Spass 


torque-frx-5-playzone (light-white-orange)
torque-frx-5-playzone (deep-black-ano-blue)
torque-frx-6-speedzone (rawange)
torque-frx-7-rockzone (light-white-orange)
torque-frx-7-rockzone (rawange)
torque-frx-8-dropzone (black-apple)
torque-frx-9-racezone (deep-black-ano-blue)
torque-frx-frameset (deep-black-ano-blue)
torque-7-trailflow (stealth)
torque-7-trailflow (light-white-black)
torque-8-alpinist (stealth)
torque-8-alpinist (light-white-black)
torque-9-vertride (stealth)
torque-frameset (stealth)
strive-esx-9-ltd (stealth)
strive-esx-9-sl (stealth)
strive-es-9 (deep-black-ano-white)
strive-es-9 (glacier)
strive-es-8 (deep-black-ano-white)
strive-es-8 (emergency-black)
strive-es-7 (deep-black-ano-white)
strive-es-7 (glacier)
nerve-am-9-sl (deep-black-ano-white)
nerve-am-9-x (stealth)
nerve-am-9 (stealth)
nerve-am-9 (light-white-orange)
nerve-am-8-x (raw-black)
nerve-am-8-x (mamba-green-black)
nerve-am-7 (deep-black-ano-white)
nerve-am-7 (mamba-green-black)
nerve-am-6 (deep-black-ano-white)
nerve-xc-9-sl (deep-black-ano-silver)
nerve-xc-9-w (deep-black-ano-silver)
nerve-xc-9-w (glacier)
nerve-xc-9 (deep-black-ano-silver)
nerve-xc-9 (pearl-black-green)
nerve-xc-8-w (rawberry)
nerve-xc-8-w (pearl-black-green)
nerve-xc-8 (deep-black-ano-white)
nerve-xc-8 (black-forrest-green-black)
nerve-xc-7-w (rawberry)
nerve-xc-7-w (glacier)
nerve-xc-7 (deep-black-ano-silver)
nerve-xc-7 (black-forrest-green-black)
nerve-xc-6 (deep-black-ano-white)
nerve-mr-9-sl (team)
nerve-mr-8 (team)
nerve-mr-8 (team)
lux-mr-9-team (team)
lux-mr-8 (team)
lux-mr-frameset (team)
grand-canyon-cf-9-team (team)
grand-canyon-cf-9 (team)
grand-canyon-cf-8 (team)
grand-canyon-cf-frameset (team)
grand-canyon-al-9-sl (deep-black-ano-white)
grand-canyon-al-8 (deep-black-ano-white)
grand-canyon-al-8 (light-white-black)
grand-canyon-al-7-w (deep-black-ano-blue)
grand-canyon-al-7-w (light-white-gold)
grand-canyon-al-7 (deep-black-ano-blue)
grand-canyon-al-7 (light-white-black)
grand-canyon-al-6 (deep-black-ano-white)
grand-canyon-al-6 (light-white-black)
grand-canyon-al-9.9-29-sl (deep-black-ano-white)
grand-canyon-al-9.9-29 (deep-black-ano-white)
grand-canyon-al-9.9-29 (light-white-blue)
grand-canyon-al-8.9-29 (deep-black-ano-white)
grand-canyon-al-8.9-29 (light-white-blue)
yellowstone-5-w (light-white-blue-fade)
yellowstone-5 (deep-black-ano-white)
yellowstone-4 (pearl-black-blue)

Sollte ich aufgefordert werden, werde ich die Links aus diesem post entfernen.


----------



## thomas_127 (14. Oktober 2011)

@PETE
Besser geht es nicht - vielen Dank an Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _PETE_ (14. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Bitt.

Triathlon- und Rennräder gibt's per PN 

Achso, der link vom Torque-Frameset führt auf die Homepage. Das liegt daran, dass das Bild auf dem Server fehlt (wird auch nicht in klein angezeigt).
Der Link stimmt aber, es sei denn Canyon ändert noch etwas.


----------



## patinho (14. Oktober 2011)

@pete

Grandios !!!  Danke !!!


----------



## derHorn (17. Oktober 2011)

Bedanke mich unbekanterweise mit. Nette Aktion


----------



## _PETE_ (20. Oktober 2011)

Und hier die Links für die Schweizer Modelle:

Torque FRX  9  Flashzone (Deep Black Ano - Blue)
Torque FRX  5 Playzone (Deep Black Ano - Blue)
Strive ES 9 SL (Glacier)
Strive ES 7 (Glacier)
Nerve AM 9 (Deep Black Ano - White)
Nerve AM 7 (Deep Black Ano - White)
Nerve XC 9 SL (Deep Black Ano - White)
Nerve XC 8 (Black Forrest Green - White)
Nerve XC 7 W (Glacier)
Nerve XC 7 (Deep Black Ano - White)
Lux MR 9 Team (Team)
Lux MR 8 (Team)
Tobel CF 8 (Team)
Tobel AL 8 (Deep Black Ano - White)
Tobel AL 6 (Deep Black Ano - White)
Tobel AL 29 8 (Deep Black Ano - White)


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Oktober 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man an die diversen anderen bilder (details) kommt.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die nur die paar fotos von den bikes gemacht haben.


----------



## _PETE_ (21. Oktober 2011)

Was meinst Du mit Details?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (21. Oktober 2011)

Detail halt. Bei einem mtb halt nicht das ganze rad sondern ein bild das close ist, also ein kleiner ausschnitt.
Wie z.b. Lenker/vorbau oder dämpfer/aufnahme etc.
Es gibt ja bilder auf der hp von canyon aber nur 3stck.
Die frage ist, ob es mehr gibt.


----------



## stevie29 (3. November 2011)

Die Fotos sind der Hammer - vielen Dank.


----------



## ToMo74 (3. November 2011)

Moserer schrieb:


> scheint leider nur für die 11er Modelle zu funktionieren..aus 2010 ist nichts mehr auf dem Server
> 
> oder hat jemand noch ein 2010 Nerve XC 8 in monza red in hoher auflösung gesaved?



Ich such immer noch mein 2010er XC in Rot. Das kommt davon, wenn man im Sparbuch einkauft und kurz danach die Bilder off sind. 

Das muss doch jemand gespeichert haben...*bitte bitte*


----------



## Deleted 169926 (3. November 2011)

in die garage gehen....foto machen..... bearbeiten und drüber freuen????


----------



## M.Escargot (3. November 2011)

Jo Moserer. Du hast Glück, dass ich auch schon seit 2010 von einem roten Canyon träume und das Bild sogar gespeichert hab!

Bittesehr:


----------



## M.Escargot (3. November 2011)

Wenn mir jetzt noch einer erklärt, wie man das hochauflösend hier reinbekommt, gibts das auch in besserer Quali...
Das 2011er Bild hab ich übrigens auch noch!


----------



## jaamaa (3. November 2011)

In dein Fotoalbum hier im IBC oder woanders hochladen und verlinken...


----------



## ToMo74 (4. November 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> in die garage gehen....foto machen..... bearbeiten und drüber freuen????



dann müsst ich es ja putzen 

@ M.Escargot: icy send Dir mal ne PM, dann kannst Du es mir ja per Mail senden


----------



## M.Escargot (6. November 2011)

Für alle die es interessiert, hier das Nerve XC 8.0 in Rot vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## patinho (14. November 2011)

Hallo, hat vielleicht noch jemand das 2011 Nerve xc 9.0 black als wallpaper ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (16. November 2011)

Moin! Na klaro  Hier ein screenshot von meinem Baby in nativen 2560x1600 

Wenn du willst schau mal in meine Fotos, da sind viele Original Bilder und Videos vom Bike


----------



## _PETE_ (17. November 2011)

Generell finde ich den Einsatz aller um die fehlenden Wallpapers zu besorgen sehr lobenswert. Das Posten der Wallpapers in voller Auflösung find ich nicht so toll. 
Wenn man nich gerade ein Display mit 1900er Auflösung hat sieht man nur ein Stück vom HR. Ganz zu Schweigen von der Datenmenge, für diejenigen die viel per UMTS unterwegs sind. Also könntet ihr bitte die Bilder durch den entsprechenden Link ersetzen?

P.S. hat jemand das 2011er Alpinist in Grau für mich?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand das Bild vom Nerve AL+ 9.0 SL?


----------



## _PETE_ (30. Januar 2014)

welche Farbe?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2014)

stealth wär fein, danke


----------



## BonanzaRadAb (30. Januar 2014)

Halli hallo. Nach einigen Jahren Abstinenz, habe ich mal wieder ins Forum gefunden.
*@Boardi05* Ich hoffe, dies ist dein gesuchtes Wallpaper Nerve AL+ 9.0 SE - stealth !?
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich in den nächsten Tagen die großen Wallpaper aller MTBikes hier verlinken, wie es *_PETE_ *im Oktober 2011 getan hat.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2014)

Danke, hatte vergessen, ich sucher das 2013er, das mit den goldenen Iodine felgen


----------



## Thomas R. (3. Februar 2014)

Dann mag ich auch mal suchen:

Bei der Bestellung "meines" 2014er Nerve Al 8.0 in Schwarz-cyan habe ich versäumt, das Wallpaper zu laden.
Nun stehe ich ohne da...
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, nachträglich an das Bild zu kommen?
Ich müßte mich sonst bis zur 11. KW grämen!

LG Thomas


----------



## _PETE_ (4. Februar 2014)

Hier mal die Full-Suspensions 2014:

Torque DHX Flashzone (Raw Club)
Torque DHX Rockzone (Raw Club)
Torque DHX Rockzone (Atom Gray)
Torque DHX Whipzone (Toxic Black)
Torque DHX Whipzone (Atom Gray)
Torque DHX Dropzone (Raw Club)
Torque DHX Dropzone (Atom Gray)
Torque DHX Playzone (Toxic Black)
Torque DHX Playzone (Atom Gray)
Torque EX Vertride (Arctic)
Torque EX Vertride (Evil Black)
Torque EX Trailflow (Evil Black)
Torque EX Trailflow (Arctic)
Torque EX Gapstar (Arctic)
Torque EX Gapstar (Evil Black)
Strive AL 9 Team (Factory Enduro Team)
Strive AL 8 Race (Factory Enduro Team)
Strive AL 8 Race (Raw Club)
Strive AL 8 (Evil Black)
Strive AL 7 (Raw Club)
Strive AL 7 (Evil Black)
Spectral AL 9.9 (Meteor Grey-Red)
Spectral AL 9.9 (Frost)
Spectral AL 9.9 (Black Sea)
Spectral AL 8.9 (Meteor Grey-Red)
Spectral AL 8.9 (Black Sea)
Spectral AL 7.9 (Black Sea)
Spectral AL 7.9 (Meteor Grey-Red)
Spectral AL 6.9 (Black Sea)
Spectral AL 6.9 (Frost)
Spectral AL 9 EX (Chrome Red-Black)
Spectral AL 9 SL (Stealth)
Spectral AL 9 SL (Chrome Red-Black)
Spectral AL 8 (Stealth)
Spectral AL 8 (Chrome Red-Black)
Spectral AL 7 (Raw Club)
Spectral AL 7 (Chrome Red-Black)
Spectral AL 7 W (Grey-Purple Fade)
Spectral AL 6 (Chrome Red-Black)
Spectral AL 6 (Raw Club)
Nerve AL+ 9 (Light White-Orange)
Nerve AL+ 9 (Stealth)
Nerve AL+ 8 (Hornet)
Nerve AL+ 8 (Black Sea)
Nerve CF 9 (Black Sky)
Nerve CF 9 LTD (Black Sky)
Nerve CF 9 LTD (Slate)
Nerve CF 8 (Slate)
Nerve CF 8 (Black Sky)
Nerve CF 9 (Slate)
Nerve AL 29 9.9 SL (Stealth)
Nerve AL 29 9.9 SL (Meteor Grey-Cyan)
Nerve AL 29 9.9 (Acid Storm)
Nerve AL 29 9.9 (Deep Black Ano-White)
Nerve AL 29 8.9 (Meteor Grey-Cyan)
Nerve AL 29 8.9 (Stealth)
Nerve AL 29 7.9 (Deep Black Ano-White)
Nerve AL 29 7.9 (Acid Storm)
Nerve AL 9 SL (Meteor Grey-Red)
Nerve AL 9 SL (Deep Black Ano-Cyan)
Nerve AL 9 W (Deep Black Ano-Emerald Green)
Nerve AL 9 W (Sunrise)
Nerve AL 9 (Acid Storm)
Nerve AL 9 (Deep Black Ano-White)
Nerve AL 8 W (Deep Black Ano-Emerald Green)
Nerve AL 8 W (Sunrise)
Nerve AL 8 (Deep Black Ano-Cyan)
Nerve AL 8 (Acid Storm)
Nerve AL 7 W (Sunrise)
Nerve AL 7 W (Deep Black Ano-Emerald Green)
Nerve AL 7 (Deep Black Ano-White)
Nerve AL 7 (Acid Storm)
Nerve AL 6 (Meteor Grey-Red)
Nerve AL 6 (Deep Black Ano-White)
Lux CF 29 9.9 Team (Team Replica)
Lux CF 29 9.9 SL (Carbon Fiber Black-White)
Lux CF 29 9.9 (Team Replica)
Lux CF 29 9.9 (Carbon Fiber Black-White)
Lux CF 29 8.9 (Carbon Fiber Black-White)
Lux CF 29 7.9 (Team Replica)
Lux CF 29 7.9 (Carbon Fiber Black-White)
Lux Frameset (Carbon Fiber Black-White)

Keine Gewähr auf Vollständigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _PETE_ (4. Februar 2014)

Und die Hardtails:

Grand Canyon CF SLX 29 9.9 (Team)
Grand Canyon CF SLX 29 9.9 (Team Replica)
Grand Canyon CF SLX 29 9.9 Team XX1 (Team Replica)
Grand Canyon CF SLX 29 9.9 SL (Team)
Grand Canyon CF SLX 29 9.9 Team (Team)
Grand Canyon CF SLX 29 9.9 Team (Team Replica)
Grand Canyon CF SLX 29 Frameset (Team)
Grand Canyon CF SL 29 8.9 (Acid Storm)
Grand Canyon CF SL 29 8.9 (Black Sky)
Grand Canyon CF SL 29 Frameset (Acid Storm)
Grand Canyon CF SL 29 7.9 SE (Black Sky)
Grand Canyon CF SL 29 7.9 SE (Acid Storm)
Grand Canyon CF SL 29 7.9 (Black Sky)
Grand Canyon CF SL 29 7.9 (Team Replica)
Grand Canyon CF SL 29 6.9 (Acid Storm)
Grand Canyon CF SL 29 6.9 (Black Sky)
Grand Canyon AL SLX 29 8.9 (Black Sea)
Grand Canyon AL SLX 29 8.9 (Deep Black-Ano White)
Grand Canyon AL SLX 29 7.9 W (Berry White)
Grand Canyon AL SLX 29 7.9 W (Deep Black-Ano White)
Grand Canyon AL 29 7.9 (Deep Black-Ano White)
Grand Canyon AL 29 6.9 (Deep Black-Ano White)
Grand Canyon AL 29 6.9 (Radar)
Grand Canyon AL 29 5.9 (Radar)
Grand Canyon AL 29 5.9 (Deep Black-Ano White)
YellowStone AL 29 4.9 (Black Sea)
YellowStone AL 29 3.9 (Black Sea)


----------



## Hechler (7. Februar 2014)

Klasse! Vielen dank für die Arbeit


----------

